# (Re) starting Couch to 5k, this time with poodle for company



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I've found my slow jog is only a normal trot for Elroy. When I do jog it's only for a few hundred feet, but during those few hundred feet, Elroy is more in tune with keeping moving. Less sniffy going on on his part.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I've found my slow jog is only a normal trot for Elroy. When I do jog it's only for a few hundred feet, but during those few hundred feet, Elroy is more in tune with keeping moving. Less sniffy going on on his part.


That's what I've noticed as well. I haven't gone longer than a minute or so with her at a time, but she's engaged and moving at a similar pace as much of her off leash trotting (though obviously less loopy/back and forth)


----------

